# Guitar choices and options



## newf46 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi, Folks,

New to this forum - first post and did do multiple searches to try and find some answers.

First a bit about me - I'm recently retired and finally decided to take lessons and learn to play guitar properly instead of just strumming and humming.

So after a some internet research I settled on an Epiphone Hummingbird as a starter - I had a Gibson Hummingbird in the music store to compare it against and it was ok - I didn't like the Takamines, Yamahas and Fenders that they had available for comparison.

I'm probably going to stick with this so I'm looking to upgrade now while I can still return the Epi Hummingbird and buy a Masterbilt rosewood dreadnaught at $600.00 US or as the highest price range the Gibson Songmaker DSR.

My question is - is the quality of the Gibson and the Masterbilt that far above the Epiphone Hummingbird?

Another item I've heard is that the neck heel fitting of the Gibson Songmaker is not a dovetail fitment and supposedly not as good as the guitars with this type of dovetail construction.

Another question - the top Epitone has abalone bindings - I'm presuming that's the covering of the body seams - does this make a better sound or just eye candy? - It's $300.00 US more than the next level rosewood dreadnaught - is it the same guitar in fancy dress?

Thanks,
Newf


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i used to own a gibson j160e...the "beatles" acoustic with the pickup and volume and tone knobs...the quailty and tone were awesome...

i tried out an epiphone version...made in china...yikes...!!!...it wouldn't be good enough for firewood...wouldn't stay in tune...body had a hump where the bridge sat..."tone" was very thin...

do yourself a favour...try to buy the highest quality gear that you can now...especially if you know you are sticking with playing the guitar...

the materials used will age better...last longer...the tone can only improve with age...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't know the Epiphone line that well, but I had just had a quick check on the website. It looks like the Masterbilts are all solid wood. The standard Epiphone is solid top only - if it doesn't say "solid" for either the back or sides, then its laminated. Its questionable whether you would hear a tonal difference between laminated or solid wood, but its certainly cheaper for the guitar manufacturer to use laminated wood.

I say just play all of the guitars and pick the one which sounds best *to you*. Maybe get one of the salesman to play them all too and you listen - guitars sound different depending if you're out front, or "up above".


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The Gibson Songmaker is no longer being made in Canada-I tried one yesterday and it was OK but did not sound like a Gibson. As far as neck attachment it uses bolts as do Taylor and all the acoustics made by Godin


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I dislike Epiphones. The only exception are some of the masterbilt series, but the rest don't even make good firewood IMHO. If you can afford it, get a Larrivee. The least expensive Larrivee is better than the most expensive _______ ... You fill in the blank :smile: If you want value, then get one of the solid wood series (SWS) Seagull (godin) guitars. Don't mistake the NON-SWS seagulls for the solid wood versions. They look identical!!
Probably the most important thing that hasn't really been said.. is the playability. Sit down with your perspective purchase and play it. If you like the way if feels, then listen to it and see if it speaks to you. Also compare the models if you possibly can. A B them and see which one appeals to you.
Above all, take you time and really get the one that speaks to you.


----------



## evets (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Rollingdam....I have a simon & patrick by godin and its not a bolt on neck


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll back anyone suggesting a Godin product. You can easily score one for $300-400. Being in Cambridge I'd suggest talking to Fred at Murch Music. He'll take care of you.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

evets said:


> Hey Rollingdam....I have a simon & patrick by godin and its not a bolt on neck


is it an early one- I have seen some of the first Seagulls that were not bolt one-most Godin acoustics hide the bolts very well


----------



## newf46 (Oct 11, 2009)

KujaSE said:


> I'll back anyone suggesting a Godin product. You can easily score one for $300-400. Being in Cambridge I'd suggest talking to Fred at Murch Music. He'll take care of you.


Hi, Guys,

While visiting relatives in the Welland area for Thanksgiving, I came across a demo Epiphone DR-500R which is described as:

Epiphone Masterbilt DR-500R Dreadnaught Acoustic Guitar

Great for driving rhythms or precise leads.

The DR-500R Masterbilt guitar has a large dreadnought top crafted from genuine solid Sitka spruce produces sound to rival the Classic Epiphones of the 1930s. Solid rosewood back and sides add crisp projection and eye-popping looks while the bound rosewood fretboard with snowflake inlays provides a silky feel. Sumptuous appointments include gold hardware; multi-bound top; and bound back, fretboard, and headstock. A perfect acoustic guitar for everything from hard-rock rhythms to bluegrass leads.
Epiphone Masterbilt DR-500R Dreadnaught Acoustic Guitar Features:

* Premium solid Sitka spruce top
* Premium solid rosewood back and sides
* Bound rosewood fretboard
* Multiple top binding
* Bound back and headstock
* Stick pin inlay
* Gold tuners

I can get it as a demo from the regional sales rep for $700.00 as opposed to $850.00 for new.

It seems to have the basics I'm looking for - solid sitka spruce top, solid rosewood sides and back - not laminates - mahogany neck with rosewood fret.

I'm hoping it'll have the sound - I'll see it this weekend.

Am I missing anything here other than coughing up real money - $2k plus for a top level guitar?

BTW - thanks for all the help so far.

Newf46


----------



## evets (Sep 28, 2009)

I have the simon & patrick woodland parlour, post 2007 production, comes with an integrated set neck system. I've seen bolt on necks and this is definately not bolt on. Also a compound curve top.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*newf46*

The one important thing you didn't mention was the warranty, there have been a few issues with some of the Masterbilts and it just seems to me the price looks a touch on the high side does it come with a case and are they going to set it up for you, at their expense.
Don't get me wrong I think they are very nice guitars, I gave mine to one of my students over a year ago for his progression in playing and his dedication, when his friends were out having fun he was working his butt of to get to the next point and has some great potential to become a great guitarist.
I just mention all of those things to get you the best deal you can get, and why not you deserve a break today,right.Ship


----------



## newf46 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ship of fools said:


> The one important thing you didn't mention was the warranty, there have been a few issues with some of the Masterbilts and it just seems to me the price looks a touch on the high side does it come with a case and are they going to set it up for you, at their expense.
> Don't get me wrong I think they are very nice guitars, I gave mine to one of my students over a year ago for his progression in playing and his dedication, when his friends were out having fun he was working his butt of to get to the next point and has some great potential to become a great guitarist.
> I just mention all of those things to get you the best deal you can get, and why not you deserve a break today,right.Ship


Thanks, Ship,

All good valid points I'll add to my shopping list.

Newf46


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

For all solid wood goodness, L&M had a custom order of Simon & Patrick Spruce/Mahogany guitars for around $500. I got one this summer, and according to their latest catalogue they still have some available.


----------



## newf46 (Oct 11, 2009)

dhutchings said:


> For all solid wood goodness, L&M had a custom order of Simon & Patrick Spruce/Mahogany guitars for around $500. I got one this summer, and according to their latest catalogue they still have some available.


Hi, D,

Who are L&M?

Are you from the rock by any chance and just lately retired?

Newf46


----------



## newf46 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ship of fools said:


> The one important thing you didn't mention was the warranty, there have been a few issues with some of the Masterbilts and it just seems to me the price looks a touch on the high side does it come with a case and are they going to set it up for you, at their expense.
> Don't get me wrong I think they are very nice guitars, I gave mine to one of my students over a year ago for his progression in playing and his dedication, when his friends were out having fun he was working his butt of to get to the next point and has some great potential to become a great guitarist.
> I just mention all of those things to get you the best deal you can get, and why not you deserve a break today,right.Ship


Hi, Ship,

Talked to them yesterday and it is a demo being sold as new - warranty and set-up included and any other concerns I have will be taken care of by Epiphone service and the music store.

Should be able to see it next week.

I had a look at a Taylor today in the $900.00 range and to my untrained ear it did not have the mellow base sound of the Gibson. The store gave me a copy of Taylors magazine - Wood and Steel - lot's of good info but again from the manufacturer.

Another question - is there really a lot of difference in quality in guitars that fall in a price range such as $500.00 to $1000.00 or does it mostly come down to how the person feels about a particular sound of a guitar?

Thanks for all the info,
Newf46


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

newf46 said:


> Hi, D,
> 
> Who are L&M?
> 
> ...


Long & McQuade - the guitar specifically is this guy:

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/2985/

Nope on the East Coast Connection, sorry! I'm from Manitoba originally and moved to Southern Ontario 12 years ago.


----------



## joycefromns (Oct 3, 2010)

Friends a newbie here, as just discovered this Forum and noticed this thread. If one has a $1000 and want a solid wood guitar, the brand I would seriously start with is Larrivee ( the entry 03 series) Quality equal to their higher end models with out the bling and gloss finish. Top shelf woods and craftmanship. Certainly in the league of Martin Taylor and Gibson ( better IMHO)


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Newf46 one thing I didn't mention was that all Epiphones sold in Canada only have a 1 year warranty covered by the distributor, and Joyce the only problem with buying a Larrivee $1000.00 guitar is that if you end up quitting you'll never get that much back for it. I tend to steer everyone into the $500.00 range at least if you give up you'll not be hurting the bank account that seriously and its a lot easier to sell.Ship


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

2005 ish Epiphone Elvis guitar. Sounds wonderful plugged in . Nice and crisp , cuts through the mix beautifully .


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

newf46 said:


> Hi, Folks,
> My question is - is the quality of the Gibson and the Masterbilt that far above the Epiphone Hummingbird?


Guitars are things and like all things they are exactly what the specifications of any given thing says it is. If you look at the build quality with your eyes, feel the play ability with your fingers, hear the sound with your ears and it all pleases you then the specs will objectively tell you whether or not this thing is as good, better or worse than any other thing. Believe it or not you already know the answer. Now the real question is whether or not you are confident enough to believe your own perceptions.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

I have an old Eppy acoustic (the rod cover says Gibson and it has moustache headstock) It is a fine guitar for all sorts of things, like leaving out of a case all year without any worries. But playing my Taylor is much easier, articulate and uncompromising. I never say “I could have done that better if I had a better instrument.” (And it should be for seven times the price!) 
If you aren’t sure you will play enough to warrant a really fine instrument, buy the utilitarian unit. But if your in this unto death, spend all you can now and avoid getting ripped off every time you trade up.


----------

